
Why gopher is still relevant - davegauer
http://gopher.floodgap.com/overbite/relevance.html
======
smacktoward
_> Gopher sites stand and shine on the strength of their content and not the
glitz of their bling._

Once upon a time the Web was bling-free too. Then people actually started
using it, and anytime a large enough audience congregates in one space,
pressure builds on the owners of that space to tart it up. So added to the Web
were images and animated GIFs, frames and IFRAMEs, RealAudio and Flash,
stylesheets and scripts, Bootstrap and React, and all the other ten thousand
layers of cruft that now sit between the Web user and the content she came to
read.

This may sound like a knock on the Web, but it isn't. The Web got all that
stuff because the Web was where the eyeballs were. If Gopher had won out
instead, it'd be the one straining under the weight of all that crap today,
and the Web would be the pure, unsullied, bling-free alternative. Purity and
popularity are incompatible.

In other words: if you like Gopher the way it is today, for the love of God,
_don 't tell anyone about it._

~~~
jrnichols
or if you do, keep it ad free. don't buy into this "the internet will cease to
exist without advertising" propaganda that's been shoved at us for so many
years.

fight back for what's left of the open web.

